# Program cannot be minimized to system tray or hidden



## krakonfour (Apr 30, 2015)

Kerbal Space Program 1.0 is a Unity application.

It cannot be minimized to the system tray (remains in taskbar after being minimized normally) or hidden by any application.

I went ahead and tested about 15 different programs. These include Iconize, RBTray, 4tray, MagicBossKey, WindowHider, PanicButton...

Every single other application and window I have operate correctly with these programs, including both recent or old programs.

KSP 1.0 is just special however, and refuses to go to the system tray or be hidden under any circumstances.

Any idea why this might be? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi krakonfour 

Did you give TrayIt! a try? 

TrayIt! Download

Usually, applications hosted on BleepingComputer are really good and manage to do the job where other programs fails.


----------



## krakonfour (Apr 30, 2015)

Here's what I get:









TrayIt! cannot detect the Kerbal Space Program Window. The smaller red circle is Google Chrome being minimized to the system tray as it should.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

Is it because the game is in "fullscreen" mode? If you balance it to windowed mode, does it works?


----------



## krakonfour (Apr 30, 2015)

Aaaand it's dysfunctional.









It detects the window. Tried both Hide Window and Place In System Tray. It creates a KSp icon without even minimizing the application.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

So the "Fullscreen" and "Windowed" modes have impact on wether a program can be minimized to the icon tray or not. Now your goal is to not have an icon for that program in the taskbar, right? And you want to be able to open it up by clicking on the icon in the icon tray?


----------



## krakonfour (Apr 30, 2015)

Aura said:


> So the "Fullscreen" and "Windowed" modes have impact on wether a program can be minimized to the icon tray or not. Now your goal is to not have an icon for that program in the taskbar, right? And you want to be able to open it up by clicking on the icon in the icon tray?


Neither fullscreen nor windowed have any effect on the programs I tried. They simply don't work, and the best can make an icon appear in the system tray for half a second before disappearing.

For TrayIt! specifically, it cannot detect the game if it is in Fullscreen mode, and cannot minimize it if it is in Wondowed mode.

My objective is just to have the option of moving Kerbal Space Program out of the taskbar once I've stopped playing it and minimized it. 

If it is 'hidden' or simply moved to the system tray does not matter. I just don't want in the taskbar.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know the game, so I cannot say. Do you have another game on which you can try TrayIt! and see if it works or not?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

In the Steam forums there is a thread about Kerbal Space program randomly minimizing so the two might be related. You might be better going to the KSP community or the Steam community and asking your question there.


----------



## krakonfour (Apr 30, 2015)

Aura said:


> I don't know the game, so I cannot say. Do you have another game on which you can try TrayIt! and see if it works or not?


As I said in the OP, literally every other program I have which creates a window is compatible with the move-to-system-tray command.

If this is relevant, the previous version of the game, KSP 0.90, ran under Unity 4.5.5f1 while the new version has updated to 4.6.4f1


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

MPR brings a good point, here's what I get when Googling about Kerbal Space Program minimizing randomly.

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourcei...-8#q=Kerbal+Space+Program+minimizing+randomly

This could be part of the problem. I would do what MPR said, to report this issue on Steam Forums so the developpers of the game can take a look in this, and maybe explain why you cannot tray that icon, or explain how to do it.


----------



## krakonfour (Apr 30, 2015)

I found and fixed the problem.

The latest version of KSP runs at the highest level of User Account Control rights. The programs I was trying to use to send it to the system tray were running under lesser rights, so could not affect it.

The problem was fixed by running said programs with Administrator rights.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

So your game needs Admin Rights to run? This is one weird game, maybe because it have the Unity engine behind, who knows. Well, glad to see that you found and fixed the issue!


----------



## krakonfour (Apr 30, 2015)

Aura said:


> So your game needs Admin Rights to run? This is one weird game, maybe because it have the Unity engine behind, who knows. Well, glad to see that you found and fixed the issue!


Yes, it asks for confirmation after clicking the executable. Many programs do that, it my experience, it's not weird.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

For me it is, but maybe it's only because I play games that doesn't ask for Admin Rights, who knows. At least it's solved now.


----------

